# If you've used DNP GTFIH



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've heard of DNP having muscle sparing properties in the past and that any strength loss is only acute due to the drying of muscles and its stringey like effect DNP causes in them

can and of you that have used DNP vouch for this claim, does DNP have a negative long term effect on strength or is it merely for the time that you are on it?


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

i have only used it right before a cycle and can say both times my strength dropped like a stone while on it, and took weeks into the cycle to regain. It seemed like once my cycle kicked in i still had 2-3 weeks of regaining strength and muscle response to workouts. If i tried again i would either do on cycle or use slin to keep full. However in all honestly im not going to touch it again, ive developed Rosacea and it came on straight after the second time i used DNP. I can only attribute DNP use to my sudden Rosacea


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

LRB said:


> i have only used it right before a cycle and can say both times my strength dropped like a stone while on it, and took weeks into the cycle to regain. It seemed like once my cycle kicked in i still had 2-3 weeks of regaining strength and muscle response to workouts. If i tried again i would either do on cycle or use slin to keep full. However in all honestly im not going to touch it again, ive developed Rosacea and it came on straight after the second time i used DNP. I can only attribute DNP use to my sudden Rosacea


 sh1t that's worrying in both regards

thanks for the heads up


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

It will probably depend on the dosage and length of cycle. I have only ever used hacks dnp when it was around and I would use 125mg for 2 or maybe 3 weeks to kick start a cut. There was a slight strength drop while using dnp but it wasn't anything significant i.e. a couple of reps less than I would be able to do before taking dnp and the strength came back within a week or two of stopping. I was using dnp standalone as well without any test, etc.

TBH I've lost more strength when cutting natty over a longer time rather than 3 weeks of dnp so, for me, dnp seems to be muscle sparing.

Rosacea is definintely a worry and I've seen a few reports of dnp users developing it mostly on US boards where they seem to use very high doses of dnp.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Dnp affects glycogen production, obviously without glycogen your lifts could be affected. I find that running a cycle alongside DNP helps counteract any muscle lost, combined with its increase in strength negates any lift issues.

I think the general consenses with side effects seems to be to do a longer low dose of DNP that a high dose for a shorter time


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

From what i understand it affects your stamina more so than your strength, strength should return to normal once youre fully carbed up after your cycle.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Madoxx said:


> Dnp affects glycogen production, obviously without glycogen your lifts could be affected. I find that running a cycle alongside DNP helps counteract any muscle lost, combined with its increase in strength negates any lift issues.
> 
> I think the general consenses with side effects seems to be to do a longer low dose of DNP that a high dose for a shorter time


 thats what im thinking of doing, nice little boost rather than a rocket blast


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> I've heard of DNP having muscle sparing properties in the past and that any strength loss is only acute due to the drying of muscles and its stringey like effect DNP causes in them
> 
> can and of you that have used DNP vouch for this claim, does DNP have a negative long term effect on strength or is it merely for the time that you are on it?


 Using it now, 5lbs lost in 4 days on DNP at 250mg from Taylor made.

270 P 300C 40 FAT

Dropping carbs to 200-250 and increasing dose to 500mg this week though to make the most of it while I am on it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Using it now, 5lbs lost in 4 days on DNP at 250mg from Taylor made.
> 
> 270 P 300C 40 FAT
> 
> Dropping carbs to 200-250 and increasing dose to 500mg this week though to make the most of it while I am on it.


 Hows your strength holding mate ?

I was planning on low dose myself when I do use it, got 50 tabs of the old tm dnp which gets v mixed reviews


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

swole troll said:


> Hows your strength holding mate ?
> 
> I was planning on low dose myself when I do use it, got 50 tabs of the old tm dnp which gets v mixed reviews


 It's okay at the moment.

What I am actually doing thiugh is just going to the gym doing supersets and drop sets and just concentrating on getting a good pump and going home. I am not going to grow during the time on dnp anyway so no need to put the pressure on my self to lift the same and I won't loose any muscle tissue this way.

It's actually really enjoyable as you. Manage to get pumped even on the dnp with the higher reps supersets and drop sets.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Howre you feeling running carbs so high?


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

I'm going to bite the bullet and run a low dose of dnp before my hols on 3 weeks . My source now has tabs , got given a few as 1st batch was underdosed to about 80 mg . I've read all about how to take it etc but any extra advice you think I may find useful will be greatly appreciated. Just want the right results safely . Thanks in advance


----------

